# Holster for PM40 w/CTC



## guitargeak99 (May 22, 2011)

Who makes OWB holsters for this gun? Belt or paddle style.

Thanks


----------



## newczowner (May 24, 2011)

Here is a list of some popular holster manufacturer websites.

alessiholsters.com 
www.alessileather.com
Alfonsos gunleather gunbelts and leather gun holsters 
Aker International, Inc.
Andrews Leather Catalog 
Arredondo Accessories
Beltster, concealed carry holsters, colt handguns, glock handguns, leather gun holsters
BELL CHARTER OAK CUSTOM HOLSTERS (607) 783-2483
Home BLACKHAWK!
www.blackhillsleather.com
Blade Tech holsters, knives and tactical gear for military, law enforcement, shooting competition and hunting.
Bianchi Leather Holsters, Concealment Holsters, Duty Holsters and Duty Gear
Brigade Custom Gun Holsters; Fine Leather Holsters; Western Holsters, Pistol Holsters, Shoulder Holsters, Glock Holsters and IWB Holsters 
Bulman Gunleather Concealment Systems
Buy Brown Holsters-Custom Kydex Holsters for Guns, Knives, Handcuffs, and more in Tucson, Arizona
C. Rusty Sherrick Custom Leather Works - Custom Concealment Holsters <--NEW!
Comp-Tac : Top-Quality Firearm Accessories
AKJ Concealco LLC - Concealment gun holsters, personal defense related equipment, and other gunleather. 
Del Fatti Leather
Welcome to DeSantis Gunhide®. "We didn't invent concealment, we just perfected it." - DeSantis Holster 
Dillon Precision: Reloaders, Reloading Equipment, Bullet Reloading, Bullet Reloaders
Don Hume Leathergoods, manufactures high quality leather and nylon goods. 
El Paso Saddlery - Holsters
FIN Design 
Fobus Holster 
Gould & Goodrich | Welcome 
www.haugenhandgunleather.com
High Noon Holsters 
Holsters for Handguns, Firearms and Concealment at holsters.org
Holsters.com - SAFARILAND™ Holsters, Duty Gear, and more!
Holsters Plus -*High Performance Kydex Holsters, Light Holders, and Magazine Holders - Welcome
Kirkpatrick Leather Holsters - Concealment Holsters, Western Holsters, Duty Holsters, 1911 Holsters, Concealment Holsters and More. 
K.L. Null Holsters Home Page
Custom Gun Leather Holster & Gun Holsters
Lightning Arms Sports
www.littlefeatherleather.com
Milt Sparks Holsters 
mitch rosen gunleather 
A. E. Nelson Leather Co. 
palehorseholsters.com
Self Defense Pepper Spray and Concealment Holsters
Phalanx LASH Smart Holster - Handgun Safety
PWL USA: holsters, pouches, belts
Holster for people you know Quality <---NEW!
rangergunleather.com
moregunstuff.com
Body Armor | Tactical Body Armor | Holsters | Duty Gear | Police Supplies | Forensics Supplies - SAFARILAND
Sidearmor Kydex© Holsters
Your Gun Holster, Gun Purse and Leather Concealed Carry Source | Holsters and Concealment
Elite Concealed Carry Holsters, Concealment Holsters and Packs, CCW Gun Holsters
SmartCarry - Concealed Gun Holsters 
Stallion Leather -
Strong Badge Case - Home
Stellar Rigs (Holsters & Custom Rigs)
Sunrise Leather,quality handcrafted leather police equipment <--NEW! 
www.tacticalholsters.com/gcode.htm
TAC_PRO
Tactical Design Labs
- Blocker Ranch Horsemanship Equipment
Gun Holsters Glock Holsters Concealment Holsters
Uncle Mikes - The Leader in Shooting Accessories
Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters
www.vegaholster.com
Wild Bill's Concealment :: Leather Holsters and Accessories for Professionals and Civilians

edit: http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-accessories/26251-holster-links.html


----------



## newczowner (May 24, 2011)

{Custom Made Kahr PM9/40 w/ CT Laser Guard Slide Holster } on E--y for $39.99 buy it now. I purchased from this guy for my CW9 with C/T. This web site listed seems to be higher - cheaper to go to his store on e--y

clamentcustomleather.com.

Also I should note I don't work for or connected with any sites listed - just found these sites when I was looking for my holster.


----------

